# Saturday parking at Aurora metra stop?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there any safe free parking walking distance from the Aurora metra station? I would like to leave my car there from 9 AM till 5 PM on Saturday. I have never been to that station before.


----------



## had8ley (Oct 25, 2007)

Guest said:


> Is there any safe free parking walking distance from the Aurora metra station? I would like to leave my car there from 9 AM till 5 PM on Saturday. I have never been to that station before.


Aurora is where the Forum went on our Metra ride on a Saturday. If you enjoy railroad history you will want to arrive at least a half an hour before train time. The depot was a 40 stall engine house. There are tons of historical pictures and momentos spread out all over the place. BTW, they were having a Farmer's Market type of sale in the parking lot. It looked like it might have been a free lot but I'm not positive since we arrived and departed on Metra. Maybe somebody local like Betty would have better info that I can supply. If all else fails you can call the Metra agent at the station as it is a manned ticket office.


----------



## gswager (Oct 25, 2007)

I was with that group. There was a farmer market on the parking lot, giving you a chance to try a real food, not hard and green fruit from the grocery store. I would bring my car to park there because it's just for a day.

It's right next to the station.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I called and they said the parking is $1.50 for the full day almost every day of the year for the downtown Aurora stop.


----------

